# 2006 Ride the Rockies route



## al pessot (Feb 13, 2004)

Ride the Rockies route posted today.
I've driven the Costez to Durango portion, but am not familiar with 
much of the rest of the route.
Any comments on the route.

CORTEZ TO CAÑON CITY
419 Miles • June 18 - 23, 2006

SUNDAY, JUNE 18
Cortez to Durango - 48 miles

MONDAY, JUNE 19
Durango to Pagosa Springs - 87 miles

TUESDAY, JUNE 20
Pagosa Springs to Chama, N.M. - 50 miles

WEDNESDAY, JUNE 21
Chama, N.M. to Alamosa - 83 miles
Cumbres Pass – 10,022 feet
La Manga Pass – 10,230 feet

THURSDAY, JUNE 22
Alamosa to Salida - 84 miles
Poncha Pass – 9,020 feet

FRIDAY, JUNE 23
Salida to Cañon City - 67 miles


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah...saw that. Seems like a really crappy route this year. Thinking of doing BTC instead.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah...saw that. Seems like a really crappy route this year. Thinking of doing BTC instead.



This year's BTC route ROCKS and you don't have the logistical issues of a one-way trip.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*RTR Route vs BTC*

The planned route made for a quick no thanks from a lot of folks I know. The logistics for start and finish amke it difficult.

The BTC route is great!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

carver said:


> The planned route made for a quick no thanks from a lot of folks I know. The logistics for start and finish amke it difficult.
> 
> The BTC route is great!


Decided to do BTC instead breaking a 6 year RTR streak. The route is just so much better. JT--any tips on whether the Meal plan is worth it? On RTR I usually just eat at local restaurants.

Who from RTR is planning to go this year? It would be nice to meet some of you people in person. Have met Carver before on RTR.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Decided to do BTC instead breaking a 6 year RTR streak. The route is just so much better. JT--any tips on whether the Meal plan is worth it? On RTR I usually just eat at local restaurants.
> 
> Who from RTR is planning to go this year? It would be nice to meet some of you people in person. Have met Carver before on RTR.


The logistics for last years RTR sucked as well. Nothing like capping off a long day on the bike like a long drive back to GJ in the car.

I've got my reg in for RTR. I live in Dgo, so logistically speaking, I only have to get a car dropped off in Canon City, and only have to pack for 4 days.

Have fun going over Wolf Creek pass. It is a freaking mess.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> The logistics for last years RTR sucked as well. Nothing like capping off a long day on the bike like a long drive back to GJ in the car.
> 
> I've got my reg in for RTR. I live in Dgo, so logistically speaking, I only have to get a car dropped off in Canon City, and only have to pack for 4 days.
> 
> Have fun going over Wolf Creek pass. It is a freaking mess.


Yeah...that factored in heavily as well. I live in Boulder so that means lots of travel for a marginal route IMO. Looking forward to the Pagosa Spgs loop--day off in Telluride is a bonus for me. Great little town. I think I've been over Wolf Creek pass before. Lots of construction there this year? I remember Lizard Head had so many potholes that hitting one induced a near-crash inducing shimmy in my bike at about 40 MPH. Not fun.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think I've been over Wolf Creek pass before. Lots of construction there this year?


They finished the new tunnel last fall, but they have been widening the eastern side to 3-lanes. I'm not sure if they are done blasting yet, but when I drove it last there were about 2 miles of semi-packed single-lane dirt. Wait time is typically 45min to 1.5hrs

Not quite as bad as this...

{{snip}}

but It's not going to be any screaming 55mph downhill either.

My sister has ridden the passes down by the NM section of RTR, and she says it is some of the best country she has seen in NM.

Your route does look a little better, but I am planning on doing the SW Colorado version of the Death Ride (1 day Dgo - Silverton - Ridgeway - Telluride - Mancos - Dgo) this summer, so I will probably get to ride all those fun passes anyways.

-->> I was trying like hell to figure out the RTR 89 miles from Dgo to Pagosa - It's a loop down through Arboles. I rode most of this last weekend, and it is great. The only day I'm not looking forward to is the ride up the gunbarrel. Poncha Pass will be cool, but 50 miles of winds might not be so cool.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Did you ride RTR last year? That descent (I forget where) that was dirt with oil over the top? Nasty! Everyone was buying WD40 to clean all the tar off their bikes at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Did you ride RTR last year? That descent (I forget where) that was dirt with oil over the top? Nasty! Everyone was buying WD40 to clean all the tar off their bikes at the bottom of the hill.


Yup - that was Cerro Summit - I almost hit the barricades and was doing at least 35 when it turned to dirt. Luckily I am a better mountain biker than road biker, and was able to keep the rubber side down.

I didn't even bother to clean my wheels. The first descent after that was a little sketchy, but all the oil / grit was worn off the tires by the time I rolled past Blue Mesa res.

The last 30 miles was so much fun that I had totally forgotten about the oil by the time we rolled into Gunnison. Someone asked about it, and I said "Was that today?"

Here's the line of people getting WD40 from the mechanics...
{{snip}}

Good times.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I would have kept riding, but with all that tar on my tires I flatted within a mile of that gas station.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I would have kept riding, but with all that tar on my tires I flatted within a mile of that gas station.


They cashed my check. Looks like another week of overflowing portapotties, banannas, watered down Gatorade and fun.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> They cashed my check. Looks like another week of overflowing portapotties, banannas, watered down Gatorade and fun.
> 
> Woo Hoo!


congrats....hope it's a good ride and the wind stays down.


----------



## Toddy71 (Mar 16, 2006)

My check was also cashed. Looks like it's my first RTR! Anyone have any good advice? I am right on with the training schedule on their website.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Toddy71 said:


> My check was also cashed. Looks like it's my first RTR! Anyone have any good advice? I am right on with the training schedule on their website.


1) No matter how much you train, it won't feel like enough.
2) Prepare like it's going to rain every single day. 
3) Start early. The weather will get worse.
4) Carrying stuff on a rack is much better than carrying it in a camelbak.
5) Tip the mechaincs.
6) Eat every chance you get

That's all I can think of off-hand.


----------



## Toddy71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ah, good points, wasserbox. This will be my first major road ride, so advice is good at this point. The training is going well, but I figured it wouldn't be enough no matter what. I like how they say following their training schedule will allow you to ride in "relative comfort". Ha ha.

So how early can you start each leg? It didn't say in the packet of info I got from my acceptance.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Toddy71So how early can you start each leg? It didn't say in the packet of info I got from my acceptance.[/QUOTE said:


> The first year we were up at 4:30 and on the road by 6am. Last year we were up at 6 and on the road by 8 or so.
> 
> I think 6am is the earliest they prepare to have people out there directing traffic.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> 1) No matter how much you train, it won't feel like enough.
> 2) Prepare like it's going to rain every single day.
> 3) Start early. The weather will get worse.
> 4) Carrying stuff on a rack is much better than carrying it in a camelbak.
> ...


Start early, but remember...you're on vacation. Don't be one of those dillheads getting up at 4:30 and waking the rest of us up. No need to ride in the dark and get to the destination city by 10am. 

there are often way better choices for breakfast than the community feed bag--especially if you're a late riser. If you want to eat there and all they have left is pancakes then negotiate for a better price. For lunch it's hard to beat a PB&J and a Snickers $$-wise. You'll get really sick of gatorade, bannannas and oranges by weeks end. 

/ if you want RTR shorts or other high demand items get em the first day. same with making reservations to demo equipment--do it right away.

/ don't piss off the state troopers...ride to the right. 

// a large hockey bag is a good choice for luggage--make sure you put everything in garbage bags or be prepared to have lots of wet clothing if it rains.


----------



## sprucebruce (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, I recommend hydrating with massive amounts of New Belgium Beer, staying up late, getting up last in the am, and then having a leisurely breakfast at a good restaurant. Then get on your bike, ride hard and pass the majority of riders. I was on the ride last year and we had such a good time that we decided to come back. We took almost 2000 pictures and really had a great time at all the parties such as the Beer tent in Salida and drinking with the Mayor of Salida. He gave me a get out of jail card just in case. Fortunately I did not have to use it. Bruce from Omaha, NE on Team Angry


----------

